# 29 Boulevard Tower 1,2



## Melisso (Mar 7, 2013)

If anyone lives in 29 Boulevard Towers 1&2, I would appreciate your feedback about these buildings. I have noticed many one bedroom ads in these towers for 90-100K, which seems affordable. 

Having seached for apartments in Marina, I am disappointed in this area. Construction, lack of walkability, pedestrian hazards, strange floor plans (with second bathrooms but small living rooms and kitchens or small bedrooms).


----------



## mac86 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi, I looked at a two bed in this building and was very impressed with the finishing. The building is still being handed over (in fact, the apartment I looked in still had the sticker on the door saying it had been handed over and the toilets were still labelled as 'disinfected, staff not to use' showing it must have only been handed over recently), so this might lead to some noise etc. but guessing the majority of works has been completed. Thought the facilities were ok, the pool was nice but the gyms were small, any more than 3 people in there and you'd be hard pressed to use it. 
There is a Spinneys right opposite and I think the Mall is about a 10 minute walk. 
The one thing I had a problem with was the shape of the living room, almost a perfect square which I think made it difficult to have both a living area and a dining area (one of my prerequisites) although the balcony was a good size so this could be used for one or both of those.
I have just put a deposit down on the Lofts, also an Emaar building, better gym and has squash courts, plus I think a better floor layout. Think these would be about the same price so you might want to look there.
Good luck!


----------

